# Missing Mario Kart Wii bundle game?



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Merry xmas everyone.

Bought my 5yr old son a black Nintendo Wii Mario Kart bundle for xmas. Hes just opened it but there's no game inside Sould the game disc be there, or does it need downloading?

Hes been looking forward to getting a Wii for ages and on opening it this morning he was the most excited ive ever seen. But now hes left with a console and no game

It was the last one on the shelf at Tescos. I wonder if it as a returned item and the previous buyer nicked the game?


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

That's bloody crap


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

The registration card is missing also. I think its a scratch off card that reveals a code which gives you some free Wii points?

Guess he wil have to resort to playing with his good old fashioned analogue toys until I can get to Tescos tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

I'd take it straight back, sounds like a "returned" Wii to me & they have kept the game & card!!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Will be taking it straight back first thing tomorrow Shaun. Its kinda spoilt our xmas morning, nothing I can do now though! At least Ive got the turkey dinner to look forward to:thumb:

Hope your all having a great day.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

In the meantime, any of your local friends or neighbours got a Wii? Could they lend you a game or two to put a smile on Yoyr sons face?

If you were nearer you could have borrowed our Kart game.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Was the box sealed?

If it was then factory error. If not, likely a returned item.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Buck. said:


> In the meantime, any of your local friends or neighbours got a Wii? Could they lend you a game or two to put a smile on Yoyr sons face?
> 
> If you were nearer you could have borrowed our Kart game.


Thankfully my neice has saved the day by loaning us her Mario Galaxy game that she doesnt play anymore :thumb: She also has Mario Kart Wii game but Im concerned i might loose her saved data if I use her disc on our console?

Will get to Tescos at opening time tomorrow and join the queue at customer services desk:wall:


----------



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

I know the feeling, we bought a Wii for our 6 year old, she has been looking forward to it for ages, but she really wanted the Cooking Mama game, apparently you can follow recipes and make cakes, meals etc, so we bought the game to go with it, put the bloody thing in and it doesnt work!!! Arghhh! Frustrating isnt it!!!


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Fear not, all user data is saved on the Wii console itself and not on the disk - they're read only.

Grab MarioKart off your niece and have a giggle, I was playing it last night 

S


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Supermario bros is another good game you should have for the wii. Hope u get everything sorted when you go back to tesco


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Had the same problem with a sonic the hedgehog game from tesco a few years back, took my lad to pick a game with his birthday money, on our way out of the store he opened the box as he wanted to read the instructions on the way home.. no disc. Went straight back to customer services and explained what happened. Got the impression that they didnt believe me and they begrudgingly gave me a replacement after almost 25 minutes repeating myself. 

That was the last time i shopped there almost 8 years ago.

Every little helps my backside!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

james_19742000 said:


> I know the feeling, we bought a Wii for our 6 year old, she has been looking forward to it for ages, but she really wanted the Cooking Mama game, apparently you can follow recipes and make cakes, meals etc, so we bought the game to go with it, put the bloody thing in and it doesnt work!!! Arghhh! Frustrating isnt it!!!


It so annoying. I wish Id opened the box before xmas to check it over, but with it being sealed I assumed it would be ok.



SBerlyn said:


> Fear not, all user data is saved on the Wii console itself and not on the disk - they're read only.
> 
> S


Useful to know, thanks.



pee said:


> Supermario bros is another good game you should have for the wii. Hope u get everything sorted when you go back to tesco


Hes got that on his DS, might be a game to buy later in the year for him. Thanks.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Took it back to Tescos today and they said it was a Nintendos fault for packing it incorrectly. They said we weren't the first customers returning their Wii's today!!

Managed to replace it and now my lad is happy:thumb:. Thanks everyone.


----------

